# How to create (design) a blog?



## aditya.shevade (May 8, 2007)

Hi

I am designing a website. A personal website. I might think of getting a domain name and host it somewhere. In that case, instead of having a blog on say blogger or wordpress or such services, what can I do to create a blog of my own, blended with my site and it's layout (css)?

In simple words, I want to create a blog like page on my website and how do I do it? There are many sites which have their own blogs, and I think blogger supports hosting on other servers, but what if I just want to start all from the scratch?

Aditya


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2007)

Get(download) Wordpress and upload it on your domain. You can customise the code as much as you want later. 

I think modding on a predesigned template will be better, since you need to just take care of modding(and posting ,ofcourse) and not the rudimentary part.

In case your objective is learning.. Then, search-up the various Wordpress templates and study their code and the standards they follow.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 8, 2007)

Sure, you can customize the blog. Thats one benefit of self hosted blogs and not with free blog hosters like blogger.com

You can install Wordpress yourself easily, or if your host has something like Fantastico or Installatron you can install Wordpress with a few clicks 

You can know more about making themes of wordpress here
*codex.wordpress.org/Blog_Design_and_Layout


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2007)

> Thats one benefit of self hosted blogs and not with free blog hosters like blogger.com


Blogger Blogs can also be customised.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 8, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Blogger Blogs can also be customised.


*cough* When i refer to word Customize, i mean you cannot install custom plugins, edit files,install new themes - not templates etc. Got me now *dude*


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2007)

> When i refer to word Customize, i mean you cannot install custom plugins, edit files,install new themes - not templates etc


You can install any JavaScript based plugin on a Blogger blog too. I don't quite understand, what you refer to as a theme. Since, most of the blog is basically a template.

Blogger blogs are quite customisable from most fronts. However, anything Opensource allows endless possibilities for customisation. Hence, WordPress is definitely superior when it comes to the domain hosted blogs.
I'm not quite against Wordpress, I'm just defending the blogger platform.


----------



## hard_rock (May 8, 2007)

@aditya.shevade:

 All you have to do is install Wordpress and Either you can customize the template or theme of your site to blend with Wordpress or Vice versa...

Another simpler option if you dont want to mess with Template edits is.. You can create PAGES in wordpress which is far more easier..
Wordpress has got many plugins which you can use to edit or customize your site to maximum extent... If you need further help post here..


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help, and I will ask if I need anything else, right here.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 9, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> You can install any JavaScript based plugin on a Blogger blog too. I don't quite understand, what you refer to as a theme. Since, most of the blog is basically a template.
> 
> Blogger blogs are quite customisable from most fronts. However, anything Opensource allows endless possibilities for customisation. Hence, WordPress is definitely superior when it comes to the domain hosted blogs.
> I'm not quite against Wordpress, I'm just defending the blogger platform.



Well you cannot install themes like this on Blogger, can you 
*themes.wordpress.net/

I have never messed much with Blogger, but care to share which all plugins we can install on Blogger and how


----------



## mobileman (May 10, 2007)

hi, 

i m interested to get a copyf worldspace.

can anyone help?

mobileman


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 10, 2007)

world space? or wordpress? Get wordpress at Wordpress. Get it and unpack it. You will need mysql... and to host it you will need a server.... 

My advice, get lampp at Xampp

Aditya


----------

